# attaching false front



## tad (Jan 31, 2012)

what is a the best way to attach false fronts to drawers? I built a single drawer cabinet for my router stand and stuggled with front need some help from u experts please!!


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I use a 3m hot melt gun or my Pinner to hold the front in place temporarily and then screw them from the back, through the drawer box.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A couple or three screws from the back is easy and works just fine.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I make a piece of wood like outside corner molding to hold the drawer box consistantly the same space from the bottom of the drawer front to alighn it. Then I shoot 2- 3/4" brads to hold it in place until I put 4 screws in it, having the drawer box already predrilled and countersunk.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use these drawer front adjusters. They allow the front to be moved around until lined up. Or, you could drill out the front of the box in two places with an oversized hole. Then use a washer and a pan head screw to pull up the front and move it into place. Once either of these methods are used install fixing screws. Make sure they aren't too long.










 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> You could use these drawer front adjusters. They allow the front to be moved around until lined up. Or, you could drill out the front of the box in two places with an oversized hole. Then use a washer and a pan head screw to pull up the front and move it into place. Once either of these methods are used install fixing screws. Make sure they aren't too long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those adjusters are an interesting concept. I imagine they work great for quantity work.

I have just used double sided tape to get the fronts in the correct position. Then I clamp the front and drawer together and drill pilot holes for the screws.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Those adjusters are an interesting concept. I imagine they work great for quantity work.


They do work good. For jobs with a bunch of drawers like dental office cabinets, doing a final after installing adjustment is a bit easier. Base cabinets with banks of drawers can be racked easily and fronts thrown out of whack. Most of the time, if the alignment was done on my flat shop floor, once on the site, to just play with corner shims to get the alignment back.



GeorgeC said:


> I have just used double sided tape to get the fronts in the correct position. Then I clamp the front and drawer together and drill pilot holes for the screws.
> George


That works good too.










 







.


----------



## tad (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks for replies guys some good ideas! I tried double sided tape it would not pull draw back out without coming back apart. I am using centerline 100 lb full ext. drawer slides. Dont know if that had something to do with wye it would not pull drawer box back open? I like the drawer front ajuster concept , are the ajusters 
mounted in drawer permanent?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tad said:


> thanks for replies guys some good ideas! I tried double sided tape it would not pull draw back out without coming back apart. I am using centerline 100 lb full ext. drawer slides. Dont know if that had something to do with wye it would not pull drawer box back open? I like the drawer front ajuster concept , are the ajusters
> mounted in drawer permanent?


You might have used a tape that was too thin, or that the front of the box or the back of the drawer front was dusty. Some of the thin foam double sided tapes hold great, where you gotta really pull to get the parts apart.

Yes, the adjusters stay with the drawer. That's easier than removing them.










 







.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Hot Glue after putting in spacers for perfect alignment. After glue sets I secure with screw through preinstalled brackets. Make sure cabinet is plumb and leveled before you do this also put cabinet bumpers on false front before to give you the Same look as other drawer heads

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

